

Show HN: Gem to search for random domain names - eljojo
https://github.com/eljojo/turboname
Just created this ruby gem that creates random domain names based on a dictionary and tells you if they're available.
======
switz
Is there some reason that it outputs to names.txt? I'd rather it output to
stdout, and let me decide whether to save it or not.

~~~
eljojo
there's really no reason, i just haven't done it. I'm going to work on that
right now.

------
eljojo
Hi, I just created this ruby gem that creates random domain names and tells
you if they're available.

------
kentwistle
This is a really cool gem, great work :)

The only issue I have noticed is some of the domains it generates are not
actually available because they're too short, for example 'im.li' or 'li.in'

